# Road Trip to Northern CA



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

We've been planning a trip to the giant redwoods in northern CA for a while now. We'll be visiting many horse camps along the way on Oregon's coast and then back through the high desert on the east side of the mountains.

With the recent virus going around we thought that we may have to add our trip to the canceled list, so I've 
been in contact with the Departments of Agriculture and the state vets offices in WA/OR/CA over the past week. One last round of calls this morning to make sure that was still good to go and the various offices are telling us that we should have smooth riding. Other than normal precautions when traveling with horses there aren't any special protocols at this point. We were afraid that cross state travel with equines could get to be a hassle but thankfully it doesn't seem to be the case at this point. 

All the beasts shots, vet checks, traveling papers etc are up to date, and we don't let them get too close to other horses typically anyway. We'll try to find camp sites away from the crowd if we can to further minimize exposure to other horsey germs. 

I'll post pics along the way!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Rained all night and all morning, temps in the low fifties, but this is the Pacific Northwest!
Northrup Creek Horse Camp









Now on to Nehalem Beach, OR and following the coast to Northern CA


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Good luck, 
I'm not letting the virus cancel any of my trail rides. Like you, I don't hang out at Fairgrounds or gatherings of large groups of horses. Our campsites are usually remote sites. Where we pull off the road and highline between trees. So the chances of my horses being tied in the same place as a horse from last week is pretty remote.

I'm going to guide a few folks down to Bryce Canyon and a ride up the Slots in the Grand Staircase Escalante. We were actually going to NE Utah to Uinta Wilderness, But the snow forecast scared my fellow riders away from that, So we will head down to Southern Utahs Color Country.

Trade you some photos next week.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadly, because I board, I cannot go on my trail rides. Even though I think the chances of being exposed to this virus is extremely low. But, alas, my barn is in panic mode as are most barns. 

Nehalem is a good camp ground. Nice access to the beach. Plus a couple short trails.
Sounds like a wonderful trip. Hope you're having fun.


----------



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

you should ride at horsfall (north of coos bay). we live right down the road from it and it's pretty deserted still. went there 2 weeks ago and were the only ones there. ride early though or it will be windy.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

So much for my grand plans on “live blogging” the Oregon, Northern California and back trip.Trying to visit as many horse camps as possible in such a short amount of time made it quite a challenge to upload data the few times we had good cell coverage on the route. 

At any rate it was a grand adventure with visits to nine horse camps in Oregon and California. Too bad the weather wasn’t cooperative, I think we pulled Seattle’s weather along with us, we had rain and or snow every day

The first stop was at the Northrup Creek Camp in the Clatsop State Forest. We were the only horsemen here and indeed I think the weather kept other horse folks away for most of the trip as we only saw other equestrian users twice once at Nahalem Bay and then again in CA at the Cuneo horse camp. 

On the way south we hugged the coast line and really enjoyed Oregon’s easy to access and wonderfully maintained equestrian designated camps that are practically on the beach. Nehalem Bay - Wild Mare – Bullards Beach – Cape Blanco































Once we got into California we stayed at the Cuneo horse camp in Humboldt State Park and saw some incredibly huge, and ancient, giant redwoods; very impressive! Cuneo isn’t terribly dog friendly however, as dogs are not allowed on any trails and neither are they permitted to stay in camp unattended. The stay at camp rule appeared to be pretty much ignored. 

From Cuneo we headed inland and up into the Trinity Alps and visited the USFS’s Bridge Camp near Trinity Lake. Very nice and access to the PCT is nearby. Very nifty to think about riding and working on the same trail, only a thousand miles to the north!

















From Bridge Camp we ventured further east and then north back to Oregon and then to the Chief Paulina Horse Camp in the Newberry Volcanic Monument. Memorial Day is a bit too early to visit here. Rather than fight 4 plus feet of snow we dispersed camped below the snow line. 










All in all it was a great experience and we’re looking forward to doing a couple more of these over the summer.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow! Snow! LOL we rode Kisatchie in Louisiana for Memorial weekend and it was fabulous weather - warm but with a nice breeze. Thanks for posting the pics...it is always great to see new places.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds wonderful! I wish I could take a trip like that. Someday.


----------

